# Drying out ADA Amazonia..



## jack-rythm (24 Sep 2012)

Hi guys!

I am stripping down my 3ft tank to switch to 3 1ft tanks.. I want to keep my ADA Amazonia and divide it across my nanos.. 

my question is.. I wont be able to just transfer it from one to another as i have things I need to do in the process.. it maybe a week or so between transfer so can I allow my ADA soil to dry out? or will I loose specific elements with in the ADA soil? 

What does everyone recommend?


----------



## Antipofish (24 Sep 2012)

It will be fine dried out mate.  I did the same with my colombo florabase.  In fact I cheated and dried it in batches on flat trays in the oven


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Sep 2012)

cool ok mate.. so i can drain it out to dry somewhere, duno about putting it in the oven though lol think your braver than me!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Sep 2012)

I dried my Ebi Gold in the sun on a big board.
Took a couple of days to get nice and dry, but when it was, it was good as new.


----------



## Antipofish (24 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I dried my Ebi Gold in the sun on a big board.
> Took a couple of days to get nice and dry, but when it was, it was good as new.



Lol, have you seen the weather outside ?


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Sep 2012)

I know lol its horrid! may have wait till its sunny and whack it in the garden!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Sep 2012)

Just saying what I did, didn't advise doing it this very second


----------

